# Vallecito Wood update 4/7/12



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

So whats the potential with this partial log? How big? Where did ya leave it? How much flow is it going to take to be touched/ shifted? Thanks for the work but just curious where this is gonna go


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

We ran last night, only log in bouffant I saw was 7-10ft above river height. Might have been one in there but i missed it which means you'll be fine. Wishing the bunny was in.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Warren, the potential for you, or others to remove the other two logs is there for sure. The one above the river is about 30' long 16" diameter on the big side.

The piece we removed has been pulled above the high water mark.

The partial log that may flush is 20' about 16" in diameter and is right next to the first boof. I have no idea where it will end up and no founded estimate on what it will take to move it but I am guessing a 2.5 or 3.0 flush may get it moving.

Just be heads up that there are 2 trees still in Boofaunt (Cphilli I think you may have not noticed the one that was cut to open up the first boof), one out of the way on your right as you make the first boof and the one on top of it that you go under.


----------

